# Dest acado ?????



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what "DEST ACADO" means in Mexican spanish? I keep coming across it in the headings of some, but not all, condo real estate listings in Puerto Vallarta, (the ones all in Spanish). I have tried numerous online translators to no avail. Gracias.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gringotim said:


> Can anyone tell me what "DEST ACADO" means in Mexican spanish? I keep coming across it in the headings of some, but not all, condo real estate listings in Puerto Vallarta, (the ones all in Spanish). I have tried numerous online translators to no avail. Gracias.


The verb is "destacar". The past participle form is "destadaco". It means "to highlight or bring attention to".

PS A generic search engine corrects the spelling by dropping the space and finds it immediately.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I usually think of "destacar" as 'to stand out'. In this case, however, I think TundraGreen's choice of 'highlight' is the best translation. Those ads with "destacado" are their highlighted ads... probably meaning some real estate agency has paid the listing service extra $$ for that 'honor'.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Other synonyms: outstanding, distinguished, prominent, noteworthy, esteemed. In military terms, it means "stationed", e.g. "the troops stationed in ..." would be "las tropas destacadas en ...". 

In terms of real estate ads, I would translate it as "featured".


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

ojosazules11 said:


> Other synonyms: outstanding, distinguished, prominent, noteworthy, esteemed. In military terms, it means "stationed", e.g. "the troops stationed in ..." would be "las tropas destacadas en ...".
> 
> In terms of real estate ads, I would translate it as "featured".


Yes, 'featured' might be even better than 'highlighted' in this context.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From Google Translate for “Destacado“:

*outstanding*

excepcional, sobresaliente, pendiente, destacado, extraordinario, relevante

*great*

gran, grande, estupendo, enorme, magnífico, destacado

*prominent*

prominente, destacado, preeminente, saliente, distinguido, saltón

*salient*

saliente, sobresaliente, destacado

*towering*

imponente, altísimo, elevado, destacado, dominante, encumbrado

*well-known*

bien conocido, destacado, consabido, famoso, nombrado

*famous*

famoso, célebre, afamado, ilustre, destacado

*important*

importante, destacado, trascendente, de categoría

*lurid*

espeluznante, chillón, cárdeno, sensacional, lívido, destacado


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> From Google Translate for “Destacado“:
> 
> *outstanding*
> 
> ...


I would love to see what a "lurid" apartment looks like!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I would love to see what a "lurid" apartment looks like!


Come on over to my place,lol


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Come on over to my place,lol


I'll keep your invitation in mind, chico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I usually think of "destacar" as 'to stand out'. In this case, however, I think TundraGreen's choice of 'highlight' is the best translation. Those ads with "destacado" are their highlighted ads... probably meaning some real estate agency has paid the listing service extra $$ for that 'honor'.


In the context of these advertizing for sale sites the meaning would be pinned or if using webboard language sticky. You are right it stays on the top and doesn´t float down if you pay about $150.00 pesos every 2 weeks [price depends on the site]. If you stop paying the ad starts to float down. I tried them when selling my house in Mexicali. Then I got a realitor to sell it.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Mucho Gracias Everyone, I did come across most of the meanings mentioned, but because I found so many different meanings I thought I would see what others thought it might be when related to real estate ads. It is always written as 
DEST ACADO, always all capitals, always as two words. I typed it all capitals in the title of this post, but Expat Forum automatically changed it. ??, :noidea: Thanks Again.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We are currently shopping for both a car and a house (either rent or buy) so I am constantly lurking on vivanuncios.com and they have their "Anuncios Destacados" at the top of every page. So, I knew exactly what you were referring to when I saw your post - even if the site you are talking about does something weird by spitting up the word.

@alanmexicali - I kind of figured that was the case. Thanks for confirming and I'm glad you got your property sold eventually! If we decide to buy we may sell our Guanajuato land to fund the home purchase and I was considering a realtor vs. doing it all myself. Your story puts a vote in the realtor column.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I would love to see what a "lurid" apartment looks like!


I thought the same thing. And I love the word "espeluznante" under the entry for "lurid" - literally "hair-raising". I guess that kind of "destacado" apartment would be better avoided....

Now, to try to find a context into which I can casually insert the word, _espeluznante_. Ah! I know - my teenage children's bedrooms!!


----------

